# Got my buck back



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Go him back from the taxidermy always happy with kisamore's taxidermy work it looks great good luck out there guys still got a couple weeks left be safe. Jesse


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice, congratz


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great, I like the two of them together in the corner like that. Season is closing in on me fast, hope to still get my 1st. Congrats!


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

very nice, congrad's.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking bucks.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I use his brother to butcher my deer ,which he does a great job . Never used Jeff to have a deer mounted . Looks great , nice buck ! Will definitely have to use him to get a deer mounted .


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guy yea he does great work and is friendly to talk to


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

heres a full pick of the living room now getting a pretty good collection goin


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks great...all of them.


----------

